# Panasonic SC-PT1050



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello everyone I am quite new here and this is my first question here. What's a good home theater system for about $500. The Panasonic SC-PT1050 seems got quite nice reviews:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Panasonic SC-PT1050 Deluxe Home Theater System with 5-DVD Changer
I intend to get this and the lowest price I found for it is $500:
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=86647&ru=282
Is it worth the budget? I don't want to waste monmey on something bad. If you think I can get some other better ones please tell me, many thanks.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

When compared to something decent it is clear that it isn't even worth $500 when that money could be put towards something with adequate performance. Cheap is sometime just cheap, not inexpensive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can get it for as low as $360 through the Shack store, but I would check out the Onkyo systems as well.


----------

